# RF Eden Behind The Light 2.2.4



## rezamaho (Mar 12, 2012)

Event 10 March
New Player Event



level 80
PT GM
staff friendly
New Siegekit
New Animus
New Mau's
New accessories
New Weapon
New Armor
New Shield
New NPC
New Map
New Dungeon
Vote system is on / 12jam
6 sites gamecp vote
experience 255x
Animus Exp 750
Mining rate 150x
Dungeon Exp 200x bonus
Botty 50x
Register: http://gcp.rf-eden.com/
Website: Eden Gaming | RF Online Official Private Server
Email GM: leah.eden @ yahoo.com
download: Eden Gaming | RF Online Official Private Server
Forum: Eden Gaming



Hi, The Edenity
I have good news for you the Edenity. You can get the equipment
and weapon free donations free of charge.
The requirement is only one you have to reach level 50. Equipment donations which
you can be a weapon (weapon intense lvl 50 +6 / 6) and armor (5 parts intense armor lvl 50 +6 / 6) + elemental high all options according to your request
and premium service 1minggu + and 200k cash point. As for the event
is a reply to this thread with the format below:

Your name:
the name of your id:
charakter names who donated items to fill in:
Your email ym:
Talic for which type of equipment you want: (example: + feet mercy, grace which must be hand Talic + standard armor)
elemental type (which elemental type you want)

(BambleBee)


----------

